# Need recommendation please (tenancy agreement / awkward neighbour)



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

We are 6 months into a one year tenancy agreement. I find myself in a pickle with a neighbour who has put in a complaint to the landlord which is of course their right.
However, I do not know what the complaint is, what it says, etc. all I know is that this is my 'final warning' (albeit the first one!).

I have tried to speak to the landlords agent who replied ' I'm not interested, don't need the headache, sort it yourself'. I need to speak to a legal bod about where we stand. the contract I have is registered with RERA but that was with the first landlord who sold after one month of my tenancy. I have not got a new contract with the existing landlord. Would appreciate your ideas. Thank you.



The contract we signed is registered with RERA


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If they wont tell you what you've done wrong then how can you remedy it?! Stand your ground as it is difficult for the landlord to get you out as you have a valid contract (you may have trouble with deposits though). If they want you out they will have to make a case and when the committee find that they wont tell you what the complaint is you'll most likely have them on your side. Sounds like the landlord is making stuff up to get you out. AKA put the rent up...


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

We are one house in a small compound of 7. We are all westerner s except one. The exception is very unhappy with all of us and has been cited in the complaint. Just not what the complaint is.

I am the only one to receive a written warning, it just doesn't state what for. I want to get it removed and need legal advice as I believe it is defamation of character and illegal to threaten my tenancy but I am not sure of the finer legalities.

Can they terminate? Is just one of the questions I have zooming in my head?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh and forgot to thank you for replying......

X


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

They can't just terminate the contract. Your best bet is to pay a visit to the Rent Committee and take all the paperwork with you. They will advise you on where you stand and what action you can take. Good luck...


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> We are 6 months into a one year tenancy agreement. I find myself in a pickle with a neighbour who has put in a complaint to the landlord which is of course their right.
> However, I do not know what the complaint is, what it says, etc. all I know is that this is my 'final warning' (albeit the first one!).
> 
> I have tried to speak to the landlords agent who replied ' I'm not interested, don't need the headache, sort it yourself'. I need to speak to a legal bod about where we stand. the contract I have is registered with RERA but that was with the first landlord who sold after one month of my tenancy. I have not got a new contract with the existing landlord. Would appreciate your ideas. Thank you.
> ...


If I was a gambling man I would bet your Landlord just wants to get rid of you because he can rent the Apartment out for more money now than when you signed the lease.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

So can he evict?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> So can he evict?


Forget that M1key answered above, I didn't see it.

thank you both. Where will I find the rent committee? LOL


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

lxinuk said:


> Forget that M1key answered above, I didn't see it.
> 
> thank you both. Where will I find the rent committee? LOL


Here you go... address at the bottom. as with most things, best to pay them a visit.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

erm sorry for stating the blindingly obvious, but why don't you actually go and talk to the neighbour who made the complaint? I'd be mighty peeved if someone complained to my landlord, without coming and trying to speak to me first with their grievance.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Because she is unreasonable, doesn't speak my language, is libellous and as I'm a 6ft 2, hulking frame if an Amazonian woman I'd then be done for harassment or intimidation


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Take someone who can translate for you. It's a shame in this day and age, that people won't/can't speak to one another to sort out their issues.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Reading between the lines, it sounds like the sort of person that would absolutely love to be given any excuse to call the police and make up a fabricated complaint, I would stay away too.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

But if she's giving everyone a hard time, can't all the residents get together? Strength in numbers and all that?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I suggest going straight to the rent committee.

Show them the papers, let them know that the landlord is not taking your calls and has given you these warnings without any reason. Give them the landlord's number and ask if they will call him for you, which I'm certain that they will (They did it for me). The landlord will have no choice but to give the rent committee the reason for the warnings. Once you at least know what the deal is, you can plan your steps forward.

Don't bother calling the rent committee, just go visit them personally. Also, don't bother talking to the neighbour. If they didn't have the decency to come to you first with the problem, you don't owe them a conversation or the benefit of doubt.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I suggest going straight to the rent committee.
> 
> Show them the papers, let them know that the landlord is not taking your calls and has given you these warnings without any reason. Give them the landlord's number and ask if they will call him for you, which I'm certain that they will (They did it for me). The landlord will have no choice but to give the rent committee the reason for the warnings. Once you at least know what the deal is, you can plan your steps forward.
> 
> Don't bother calling the rent committee, just go visit them personally. Also, don't bother talking to the neighbour. If they didn't have the decency to come to you first with the problem, you don't owe them a conversation or the benefit of doubt.


Thank you, this is good advice and I will be taking it.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> But if she's giving everyone a hard time, can't all the residents get together? Strength in numbers and all that?


Of the 7 homes, four are united (the other 2 are busy, away, no kids). We are going to do this as a set of four, not on my own, as they are witnesses to a lot of anti community behaviour.

Thank you, this advice helps.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Reading between the lines, it sounds like the sort of person that would absolutely love to be given any excuse to call the police and make up a fabricated complaint, I would stay away too.


You got it *wink. She will not ruin my life here....


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Take someone who can translate for you. It's a shame in this day and age, that people won't/can't speak to one another to sort out their issues.


I agree with you whole heatedly but we have ignored lots of behaviours and episodes in the spirit of community living and I would love to sort this amicably, but language is one barrier and there is a massive cultural/cast issue too. 

This threat I have received is just one step too far!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you all. I now have a clear plan of action, will rest for a bit to let the emotion subside and then deal with it professionally.


It's good to have you!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> Because she is unreasonable, doesn't speak my language, is libellous and as I'm a 6ft 2, hulking frame if an Amazonian woman I'd then be done for harassment or intimidation



Over here! :welcome:


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Is that 'over here' as in 'intimidation in Dubai?' Shock/horror Or 'over here' as in 'come over here!' Lol xx


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck with everything. Let us know how it all turns out.


----------

